# Walmart Pools



## rshuey (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you require a 48" barrier around these cheap pools?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/My-Sunshine-15-x-48-Metal-Frame-Above-Ground-Pool/15522796?sourceid=1500000000000003260420&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15522796

I know the inflatable ones need a barrier. I believe these do too. The metal is not very sturdy and really isn't a barrier.

just wanted some other input.


----------



## steveray (Jun 29, 2011)

In CT...if it holds 2' of water it is a pool and needs all the permanent wiring and barrier to go with it...


----------



## Mule (Jun 29, 2011)

On this type of pool I would say yes. If it is more than 24" deep!


----------



## pwood (Jun 29, 2011)

yes,barrier required. good luck getting compliance!


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

I had one of these pop up in a front yard with no fence.  Thankfully there was at least on person out there smart enough to call me right away.  When I told the owner that it had to be drained immediately.  With no display of emotion, he took out a pocket knife and slit open the pool.  I am glad I wasn't there to tell him that his mother in-law had to vacate the converted garage.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Why isn't the wall of the pool the barrier?


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

No description needed.







There is another thread that shows a new submersible pool pump/filter?   Here, the plan was to install the equipment in the garbage can.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Why isn't the wall of the pool the barrier?


By ordinance we require a pedestrian barrier that must be >5'.  Other's may vary.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Why isn't the wall of the pool the barrier?


 Where the top of the pool structure is above grade, such as an above-ground pool, the barrier may be at ground level, such as the pool structure, or mounted on top of the pool structure. Where the barrier is mounted on top of the pool structure, the maximum vertical clearance between the top of the pool structure and the bottom of the barrier shall be 4 inches (102 mm).

Good question. If it is 48" to the top of the pool it complies if not you can add to it


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2011)

I want to see them backfill around that pool.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. Me too.


----------



## mjesse (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like some of Tiger's photo's from the old board!

Our zoning code prohibits all above ground and temporary pools.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Looks like some of Tiger's photo's from the old board!*Our zoning code prohibits all above ground and temporary pools*.


Almost a poem:

That must be onerous to enforce.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jun 30, 2011)

more that 24 in of you need a fence.


----------

